# Tersa cutter block?



## graduate_owner (7 Mar 2014)

This may be a dumb question, but what exactly is a tersa cutter block?

K


----------



## nathandavies (7 Mar 2014)

It's a quick knife change planer block. I love mine


----------



## graduate_owner (9 Mar 2014)

OK I see. So do these come as standard on planers or are they upgrades? Mine is an Axminster AW106PT. I'm not necessarily thinking of changing the blades, just wondering.

K


----------



## martinka (9 Mar 2014)

Whereabouts does it bolt to the scroll saw?


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Mar 2014)

Scroll saw? It's a planer thicknesser.

Back to the point. So is Tersa another name for disposable blades then?

K


----------



## martinka (12 Mar 2014)

graduate_owner":wju0p4j6 said:


> Scroll saw? It's a planer thicknesser.
> 
> Back to the point. So is Tersa another name for disposable blades then?
> 
> K



So why are you asking about it in the scroll saw forum?


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Mar 2014)

Hi Martinka,
Sorry, I see now what you're getting at. I hadn't realised this was the scroll saw forum, I thought it was general machinery. Anyhow, I'm investigating how I could fit planer blades onto my rather too cheap scroll saw - it couldn't make things worse. I bought it for about £70 new a couple of Christmases ago to see what scroll sawing would be like but, to be honest, it's a bit grot and I don't think it really shows me what the craft is all about. I wonder if I could sell it on and buy a better one - (a Hegner would be nice) but it's not my main interest so I'm reluctant to commit scarce funds in that direction. I suppose I'll just struggle on with my cheapie for now (with or without pkaner blades attached) !!

K


----------



## marcros (15 Mar 2014)

planer blades to a scroll saw? i am confused what you are even suggesting?


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Mar 2014)

Just being frivolous Marcros. At least I know what Tersa blades are now.

K


----------

